# Flappy Bird flying away in less then 24 hours.



## ChrisM (Feb 8, 2014)

Just seen this on Gizmodo:

http://gizmodo.com/wait-what-flappy-bird-creator-is-removing-the-game-1518969676

From the looks of it, it seems like he can't handle the success of his app.

Or it could be a random media ploy to get people that haven't downloaded it already to download it and then come up with a reason not to take it down.


----------



## blergh (Feb 8, 2014)

Never heard of this game, too bad this hipster-indie-retro-game-shitpooper has to lie to get more money.


----------



## TekStorm - James (Feb 8, 2014)

Quoted as saying that it's being removed because it's over-played/used (i.e. too successful).


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 8, 2014)

Flappy Bird 2.0 (now with helicopters!): http://www.helicoptergame.net/


----------



## TruvisT (Feb 8, 2014)

$50k a day? 

I need to go back to mobile app development.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 8, 2014)

What was he selling in the game? Was there in game ads?

At least on the android one I saw nothing 'extra'. At first I thought that there was 'levels' but no, it was just a rage fest 

Francisco


----------



## texteditor (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking at screenshots, I'm willing to bet someone got a Cease and Desist from notoriously litigious Nintendo of America


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 8, 2014)

Francisco said:


> What was he selling in the game? Was there in game ads?
> 
> 
> At least on the android one I saw nothing 'extra'. At first I thought that there was 'levels' but no, it was just a rage fest
> ...



I don't think there are any IAP. There are random advertisements that appear the top and bottom of the screen. 



texteditor said:


> Looking at screenshots, I'm willing to bet someone got a Cease and Desist from notoriously litigious Nintendo of America


I don't think so. They look different then Nintendo's and are used quite differently then theirs. So they really wouldn't have any ground to send one.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 8, 2014)

Now who's willing to admit to their high scores?


----------



## ocitysolutions (Feb 8, 2014)

If he was making $50k per day I see no reason to stop...

On android the only source of revenue would be the ads on the game over screen. 

High score: 25


----------



## notFound (Feb 8, 2014)

Francisco said:


> What was he selling in the game? Was there in game ads?
> 
> 
> At least on the android one I saw nothing 'extra'. At first I thought that there was 'levels' but no, it was just a rage fest
> ...


There are in game-ads.



Virtovo said:


> Now who's willing to admit to their high scores?


8, I lent it to someone at school and they managed 49 on my phone and that was the last of my phone as it was.. somehow it ended up smashed and broken. 

If I knew who did it... *shakes fist*


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 8, 2014)

High score: 38


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 8, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Now who's willing to admit to their high scores?



I just beat my highscore:


----------



## Francisco (Feb 8, 2014)

20 is what I got.

I got 5 - 6 games on it and got annoyed 

I see the ads now. I guess I wasn't noticing them before.

Francisco


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 8, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Now who's willing to admit to their high scores?


My best is 7. And I've tried QUITE A FEW TIMES TOO. Freaking HARD man!


----------



## Brad- (Feb 8, 2014)

High Score: 12


I have to admit, I was trying to rip my phone in half after playing a couple of rounds.


----------



## shovenose (Feb 9, 2014)

I got 8. But I only played it for about ten minutes. Then I had better things to do :/


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)

Well after developing a technique and a creative new way to swear my HighScore is now 57.



I need to get a life...


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 9, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Flappy Bird 2.0 (now with helicopters!): http://www.helicoptergame.net/


^^ That! All he did was replace the helicopter with a bird and some lines with pipes lol.


----------



## expertvm (Feb 9, 2014)

It is really hard...My high score is only 8... You guys playing on what device?


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 9, 2014)

expertvm said:


> It is really hard...My high score is only 8... You guys playing on what device?


iPad.  Although 8 seems to be a common brick wall for people.  Keep trying, you'll break through it!


----------



## trewq (Feb 9, 2014)

I got 4 today and am pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Nett (Feb 9, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Flappy Bird 2.0 (now with helicopters!): http://www.helicoptergame.net/


Harder to play. Touchscreen VS Trackpad.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Flappy Bird 2.0 (now with helicopters!): http://www.helicoptergame.net/


Been playing that on my Google Glass. 

http://i.imgur.com/xoPEdw3.jpg

You control it by tilting your head back and forth. 

http://www.glasscopter.com/


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Feb 9, 2014)

Rumor is he was receiving death threats which are being investigated by police.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 9, 2014)

Net said:


> Harder to play. Touchscreen VS Trackpad.


Yeah, the helicopter game is easiest with a mouse.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Feb 9, 2014)

I have just thought of the best thing ever.



> "You've been banged more times than the first pipe on flappy burds"


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Yeah, the helicopter game is easiest with a mouse.


Yeah try playing it by moving your head around. Like the glass app for it. lol


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

My high score is 26, but I know a guy who got to 292... he said it took him 10 minutes to get to it (of solid game play, not practice)


----------



## jarland (Feb 10, 2014)

Poor guy, making $50k a day must be intolerable. I'd be willing to stand in his place and take the hit.


----------



## trewq (Feb 10, 2014)

jarland said:


> Poor guy, making $50k a day must be intolerable. I'd be willing to stand in his place and take the hit.


I don't know why he didn't just hire people to deal with whatever he was facing. Just stress? No problem. You're making $50k per day, you could have a psychologist on call 24/7.


----------



## Shados (Feb 10, 2014)

trewq said:


> I don't know why he didn't just hire people to deal with whatever he was facing. Just stress? No problem. You're making $50k per day, you could have a psychologist on call 24/7.


A masseuse on call 24/7 would probably be a _lot_ more effective.


----------

